# Davis and Geck Inc. Poison Bottle



## albinoshroomish (May 20, 2011)

I need an honest answer and info on my Poison bottle.
 Its a Davis and Geck Inc. Poison bottle. I'm not sure the year although I would like to know. I would also like to know how much it is worth, I am not a bottle collector and its been sitting in a box for quite sometime and would rather sell it to someone who will appreciate it more than I will. I would like to know more about the company who produced this bottle. So if anyone knows anything it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## albinoshroomish (May 20, 2011)

back of bottle


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2011)

WOW...that's all I can say.  This is a rare KO-2.  This is the later modle with the screw top.  But does not change the price.  In fact with the cap present and full labels, you have quite the prize there.  I wish I could offer you even a fraction of what it's value is, but that's not possible in our currest situation.  But I will let you know what I know.

 Current value is around $800, maybe a bit more with the label.  Historical high for this botte (before the economy took a dump) is about $1000-$1400.  There is a cork top as well.  As you can see from the embossing from the base, they are out of Brooklyn, NY.  This bottle is from the '30s I believe.  The cork can be dated back no earlier that 1909.  You can read the "trusted" source of the wiki here:
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davis_%26_Geck

 Your's is the first I have seen witha label....not saying it's the only one, just the first I have seen.  I've only been collecting for 4 years so there is still a lot I have to see and learn myself.

 If Jerry sees this, he may be able to weigh in a bit more on the history or value and such.
 I really wish I could offer you something for it, but it's not possible.


----------



## albinoshroomish (May 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying! I think I now have an interest in bottle collecting and it has a new place on the top shelf lol []


----------

